# brother captain Nathanael Garro



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

*Brother Captain Nathanael Garro; Captain of the 7th Great Company of the Death Guard*

































well, ive always been a fan of the Death Guard, and Garro in particulat (nothing to do with the fact that we share a name ), so during my current truescale project (for more, see here, i made a marine body that i didnt think would fit in with the Howling Griffons i was making, and thought it would look good for Garro:










im still not too sure on the chest - apart from the fact that its description on the books is open to interpretation, i think it might have come a bit too big. though this was my third (and best) attempt at the chest i decided to keep it as is. im rather pleased with the model overall, particularly the shoulder pads and the cloak (which still requires some work on it), though ill post up pics as i mmake further progress. looking forward to painting the pre-heresy DG colours on this guy. 

C&C welcome


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

:shok: Holy cow. 

That is awesome, the only thing wrong with is that the sword, in my opinion, is a bit too wide and I think he still has a mould line on his head. Otherwise it is a really good model and I look forward to seeing it painted, how big is the model compared to other marines?


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

thanks 

youre right on the head - fixed it. and you are right about the sword, though i have an unholy fixation with incredibly broadswords, so it was intentionally made that way. if a genetically enhanced super-human soldier cant carry a big-ass sword... who can 

and here's a scale pic (keep in mind hes slightly taller than should be the case due to the way he's standing):


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Such a great model! It turned out very nicely!

+rep

Chaosftw


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic conversion. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Angelis Mortis (Mar 7, 2011)

great looking model the only prob i have is the chest piece as I recall its one eagle head peering out.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, great conversion and I'm looking forward to see it painted .


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Very impressive model. I do love your truescales, the only problem I have with it though is that I'm pretty sure that only the emperors children were allowed to wear the aquila on their breastplate. Other than that though commendable work :victory:


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

Prothor Ironfist said:


> Very impressive model. I do love your truescales, the only problem I have with it though is that I'm pretty sure that only the emperors children were allowed to wear the aquila on their breastplate. Other than that though commendable work :victory:


AFAIK he either always had it, or it was an honour bestowed by malcador (unsure which) though its specifically mentioned in the text that he has it


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

i believe he had a single headed eagle on his chest with the head of the eagle sort of coming out from his chest, if i remember his description properly

just found this picture on the lexicanum








which is fairly accurate from the image i had in my head from his description


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

yep, thats the pic i based him on - though truth be told, i didnt ahve much luck withthe eagle head - i chopped up another of those banner tops to do the chest and tried sculpting the head as it is depicted in the picture and the two results were pretty... bad. so i just decided to stick with the double. it does mentione something about both eyes being open (and not one blind/one open as usual) where the 'rumours' about his prescie4nce come from, which can be interpreted as a 2-headed eagle. though on the whole i do prefer the single head, like in that pic (not much of a fan of that and most of the HH art book art tbh), though i havent been able to do it the way id like to (and i dont want to ruin the chest now that its done.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

ah, thats fair enough, its still a fantastic looking model, can't wait to see it all finished and painted


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice going, have some rep  

_Libertas_ is looking good; the only real thing I'd suggest is to maybe give him the augmetic leg he got after his first encounter with a Warsinger, as that would give the model more character and authenticity. I have a niggling feeling he's just too big, as no mention is made of him being especially large by Astartes standards; but I guess you made him that size on purpose, so fair enough. 

Looking forward to seeing him painted.

And...this makes me want to do a model of First Captain Calas Typhon :biggrin:


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

thanks  im actually considering a bionic leg as a few people have mentioned it. i always thought it odd that a bionic leg is almost always depicted without armour, whereas in real life id imagine the bionic to be covered by the normal leg armour, if not at least armour plates. 

regarding the size, hes to scale with all my other truescaled marines so hes no bigger/smaller than the others, but theyre all the same size


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Vorropohaiah said:


> ...regarding the size, hes to scale with all my other truescaled marines...


Fair enough then


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking superb Vorro! Beefing up the sword a little would be cool. Dunno about bionic leg, but I think the backpack needs some treatment!
Keep rocking dude, awesome work!


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

hey dusty, nice to see you 

im considering what i can do to the sword - not sure about adding sculpted letters to it (not sure i can pull it off) though im certainly leaving the backpack as is - i know a lot of people tend to say the backpacks look too small on these marines though i think they look just right - i always thought they were slightly too big on normal marines


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

common man, I wanna see this painted up!! haha

great work

+rep

Rev


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree with the rev - can't wait to see him painted.

I also can't wait for the next Garro audio-book - though that's nothing to do with you. or is it? (DUN DUN DUUUUN!)


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

Maligant said:


> I agree with the rev - can't wait to see him painted.


me too... started experimenting with the airbrish again and got the models undercoated (not too impressed with the brush tbh though i did get a cheapo brush from ebay. so i might have to invest in a branded one, like badger or iwata - any tips are greatly appreceated!) 



> I also can't wait for the next Garro audio-book - though that's nothing to do with you. or is it? (DUN DUN DUUUUN!)


:so_happy:


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Great looking model, only thing i don't like for some reason are wings of chest eagle. Somehow they dont look proportional to center part.

Have some rep.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Double post, please delete.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Exceptional work as always, sir. You have achieved a very commanding and regal pose, very reflective of the character as read...

Will look forward to seeing him with some paint on him!


----------



## Vorropohaiah (May 25, 2008)

thanks  i had some problems with my airbrush though i managed to undercoat them, so i should be starting to spray on the yellow soon. the rest will be done with normal painting (due to them being quartered, its pretty hard to airbrush them - masking tape and masking fluid can only go so far!)

also, to anyon interested i just updated my everything blog with a load of random old pics of my models so anyone interested just clickthe link in my sig, thanks


----------

